# Finally some pics



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

2011 Supersix 2 HiMod SRAM Red.. Arrived 9-28-10
Change bars and stem to 3T Arx Team and Team carbon bar
View attachment 212964

View attachment 212965

View attachment 212966


----------



## Serotta-s2k (Jan 30, 2006)

Sick !!!!


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Sweet ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Is that the Ergonova team bar? If so, I want the same stem and bar. Sweet ride but what's with the cable poking through the bar tape? Is there no other way of routing it because of the way the bar is shaped?


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

ph0enix said:


> Is that the Ergonova team bar? If so, I want the same stem and bar. Sweet ride but what's with the cable poking through the bar tape? Is there no other way of routing it because of the way the bar is shaped?


Yup the ergonova team bar. Only way to route b/c of the flat top shape of the bar. Its a really comfy bar


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

RyanM said:


> Yup the ergonova team bar. Only way to route b/c of the flat top shape of the bar. Its a really comfy bar


How do they route the cables on the Cervelos? I don't remember it showing like that on the few that I rode (with Ergonovas).


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

ph0enix said:


> How do they route the cables on the Cervelos? I don't remember it showing like that on the few that I rode (with Ergonovas).


I'm not sure. I dont think there is any other way to route the cable w/ the sram shifters


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Great looking ride man. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Wicked2006 said:


> Great looking ride man. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive.


Thanks. Well worth the wait


----------



## andrewbell (Nov 14, 2008)

Sweet looking ride.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

andrewbell said:


> Sweet looking ride.


Thanks


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Daaaaamn, nice bike. Few questions. First, how do you like that seat? I'm thinking of getting one. Two, which cranks are those? They look like Red cranks but they have Cannondale written on them. Take care.

BTW, I dig the white frame.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

HazemBata said:


> Daaaaamn, nice bike. Few questions. First, how do you like that seat? I'm thinking of getting one. Two, which cranks are those? They look like Red cranks but they have Cannondale written on them. Take care.
> 
> BTW, I dig the white frame.


SRAM RED w/Cannondale graphics, BB30, 53/39 (Option: compact 50/34)


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

HazemBata said:


> Daaaaamn, nice bike. Few questions. First, how do you like that seat? I'm thinking of getting one. Two, which cranks are those? They look like Red cranks but they have Cannondale written on them. Take care.
> 
> BTW, I dig the white frame.


Crank is a Red crank rebranded cannondale. Its a 53/39
I love the saddle but takes a bit of time to dial it in correctly, but once its right, no pressure whatsoever in any position
Thanks. I love the white as well


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

RyanM said:


> Thanks. Well worth the wait


Hi Ryan. What size is it? Mine's gonna be a 54cm. The crew at my LBS said the bike should be here next week sometime. 

Have you ridden it yet? How does it feel compared to your old ride? Thanks man.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Wicked2006 said:


> Hi Ryan. What size is it? Mine's gonna be a 54cm. The crew at my LBS said the bike should be here next week sometime.
> 
> Have you ridden it yet? How does it feel compared to your old ride? Thanks man.


Its a 54. Have ridden it a bunch of times now. Very snappy. Love it. No comparison to my former Trek Madone


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

nice bokeh...


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

esac said:


> nice bokeh...


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

